# Ted  Jarman or Old Links Trophy



## peterlav (Jul 26, 2016)

I know a couple usually play in these comps, but they are being played on same date this year (Sunday 4th September)
I usually play in Ted Jarman @West Lancs, but if there's a few going to St Anne's, I will play there


----------



## louise_a (Jul 26, 2016)

I find it really frustrating when things like this happen, you play in both one year and then the following year one changes the date and they clash.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 26, 2016)

They've always been same date in this instance I think.

I think I'm gonna enter the Ted Jarman because the SAOL one is full and also Lincoln Quaker is playing in it so it will be a long ass day 

I hopefully should just sneak into it on the number as handicap limit is 10.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 26, 2016)

Birchy said:



			They've always been same date in this instance I think.

I think I'm gonna enter the Ted Jarman because the SAOL one is full and also Lincoln Quaker is playing in it so it will be a long ass day 

I hopefully should just sneak into it on the number as handicap limit is 10.
		
Click to expand...

I'm out with LQ and one of his mates, but we're last off the 10th tee so shouldn't hold the field up too much.

Any slowness last year would have been down to me. Almost cacked me'sen having a good score going.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 26, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I find it really frustrating when things like this happen, you play in both one year and then the following year one changes the date and they clash.
		
Click to expand...

They are normally on the same day, the reason it was different last year was for the walker cup as SAOL didn't want to clash and I think they had greenstaff at Royal Lytham all weekend helping out.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 26, 2016)

Didn't realise they were normally same date.
Makes no sense at all, very few scratch Comps for 3-9/10 handicaps about
Enjoy St Anne's lads, good luck defending title!!!
Have you booked for West Lancs yet Birchy?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 27, 2016)

peterlav said:



			Didn't realise they were normally same date.
Makes no sense at all, very few scratch Comps for 3-9/10 handicaps about
Enjoy St Anne's lads, good luck defending title!!!
Have you booked for West Lancs yet Birchy?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet Pete, was thinking of sending the form in this week though.

I think it's drawn isn't it? Or can you specify playing partners etc?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 27, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Not yet Pete, was thinking of sending the form in this week though.

I think it's drawn isn't it? Or can you specify playing partners etc?
		
Click to expand...

I've done SAol and west lancs, and would recommend the Ted Jarman higher of the two.

If I dont stay after Moor Allerton and play Ilkley, may go in the Ted Jarman.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 27, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Not yet Pete, was thinking of sending the form in this week though.

I think it's drawn isn't it? Or can you specify playing partners etc?
		
Click to expand...

Closing date 13th August, think it's drawn, although I've never requested a certain time/partner, May be worth asking question, especially if Peter can make it a 3


----------



## peterlav (Jul 27, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've done SAol and west lancs, and would recommend the Ted Jarman higher of the two.

If I dont stay after Moor Allerton and play Ilkley, may go in the Ted Jarman.
		
Click to expand...

I still owe you a buttie from last year's bet!!!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 28, 2016)

peterlav said:



			I still owe you a buttie from last year's bet!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Birchy - put me on your application also!!!

A bison on a bun for me please - cut off its horns, wipe its bottom, and none of that salad malarkey, please waiter.:whoo:


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 28, 2016)

I fancy the Ted Jarman one but it's the same weekend as a big 2 day comp at mine this year.

3 comps Id like to play in all on the same weekend and not got much on until then, typical 

Although 36 holes round West Lancs might make me give the game up if the winds up!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 28, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I fancy the Ted Jarman one but it's the same weekend as a big 2 day comp at mine this year.

3 comps Id like to play in all on the same weekend and not got much on until then, typical 

Although 36 holes round West Lancs might make me give the game up if the winds up!!
		
Click to expand...

You play big comps at your gaff every month, come on, have a day out. It also means you can come over to Leeds on the Saturday also.

2 quality courses for not very much.:thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 28, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			You play big comps at your gaff every month, come on, have a day out. It also means you can come over to Leeds on the Saturday also.

2 quality courses for not very much.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Would love to mate but in with a chance of winning a comp that's best scores for qualifiers for, and in, this one so playing that.

If they fall the same weekend next year I'll give it a swerve and get in on the Ted Jarman :thup:

If my handicap is still lower than 9 right enough :rofl:


----------

